

Poor father sells land so daughter can enroll in master’s program in India - hack4supper
http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/09/17/poor-father-sells-all-his-land-so-13-year-old-daughter-can-enroll-in-microbiology-masters-program-in-india/

======
BrianEatWorld
Can anyone more familiar with the education system in India shed light on why
she might not have been able to get a loan or grant?

It seems like she would be a pretty low risk given her past performance and
from what I have found through Google so far is that education loans in India
have many of the same tax benefits as ones in the US.

Do education loans in India require collateral?

~~~
djanogo
Loans in India require collateral, educational loans included. In this case
bank's appraisal might not have been high enough to cover the expenses or the
land is already under a collateral, in which case his only option was to sell.

The article seems to be made for increasing hits by painting a sad picture.
She would have gotten full scholarship in lot of colleges if she is as smart
as they say she is.

Also most people in India won't worry about taxes as they are below poverty
level.

------
givehimagun
Her older brother graduated at 14 with a CS degree. Is he making any money?

------
yeukhon
She is a genius. Why isn't the government providing any financial aid? I bet
when this news come out famous schools like Harvard, MIT would probably send
recruiter to get her into the shcool.

